
Bossa Studios Launches Worlds Adrift, First Game Built on Improbable's SpatialOS - techlad84
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/worlds-adrift/
======
indescions_2018
Getting a palpable _Summer Wars_ vibe from that giant floating whale island ;)

[https://www.worldsadrift.com/island-
creator/](https://www.worldsadrift.com/island-creator/)

